# Erfahrungen mit CX9020?



## Chräshe (19 Dezember 2012)

Hallo Allerseits,

Hat von Euch schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem CX9020 gesammelt?
Jetzt da der Flash- Speicher steckbar ist und die ARM-Cortex™-A8-CPU angeblich über eine FPU verfügt, wird das Gerät richtig interessant!

Die Tatsache, dass es die Steuerung nur mit dem Betriebssystem „Windows Embedded Compact 7“ angeboten wird, hat mich vorläufig noch abgeschreckt.

Warum jetzt wieder auf NOVRAM gesetzt wird, anstatt eine 1s-USV einzusetzen, kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Gab es mit der 1s-USV Probleme?

Kann man einen zu 20% ausgelasteten CX5020 (WinCE) durch einen CX9020 problemlos ersetzen?
Wie umfangreich muss ich mir die Umstellung von WinCE zu „Windows Embedded Compact 7“ vorstellen?
Welche Konsequenzen ergeben sich, wenn man bisher die „HMI CE“ im Einsatz hatte?

Gruß
 Chräshe


----------



## Fx64 (20 Dezember 2012)

Warum nur angeblich eine FPU? Er hat eine...und was schreckt denn „Windows Embedded Compact 7“ ab??

Problemlos von CX5020 nach CX9020? Hängt immer sehr vom Projekt ab; ist eine andere Hardwareplattform und in dem Fall wäre es ein Wechsel von x86 zu ARM.


----------



## Chräshe (20 Dezember 2012)

Hallo Fx64,

Das mit der FPU habe ich irgendwo gehört, konnte es aber nirgends lesen. Prima wenn die mit dabei ist.

Am Betriebssystem „Windows Embedded Compact 7“ stört mich der größere Speicherverbrauch, vor allem wenn ich mal schnell eine Komplett-Sicherung machen will.
Das ist aber noch kein KO- Kriterium.
Kritischer sehe ich die „Problemchen“, von denen ich noch nichts weiß. 
Leider ist der nächste Auftrag wieder sehr eilig. Da habe ich keine Nerven, was Neues auszuprobieren.

Kannst du was zum NOVRAM sagen?
Ist die Problematik mit dem erhöhen der Zykluszeit zufrieden stellend gelöst?

Gruß
 Chräshe


----------



## Cassandra (22 Dezember 2012)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Das mit der FPU habe ich irgendwo gehört, konnte es aber nirgends lesen.



Hier im Pressetext steht:


> Im Gegensatz zu der bisherigen ARM9-Architektur, verfügt der ARM-Cortex™-A8-Prozessor über eine Fließkommaeinheit in Hardware.



  Sonst habe ich das auch noch nirgends gelesen.

 Auch meine ich gehört zu haben, dass das NOVRAM an einem schnelleren Bus angebunden ist. Auf die Schnelle konnte ich aber nichts finden...


----------



## Chräshe (4 September 2013)

Hallo Allerseits,

inzwischen sind ja ein paar Monate vergangen, vielleicht hat sich hier was getan.

Hat schon jemand ausgiebige Erfahrungen mit dem CX9020 gesammelt?
Besonders würde mich der Einsatz in Verbindung mit der „PLC HMI“ interessieren.

Gab es da Einschränkungen, die über die üblichen Problemchen hinaus gingen?
Bei den Einschränkungen ist „Windows Embedded Compact 7“ nicht aufgeführt, 
was mich hoffen und bangen lässt... 

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## MasterOhh (4 September 2013)

Frag doch mal deinen Beckhoff Vertriebler wie es sich mit dem HMI PLC und WinCE 7 verhält. 
Vom Datenblatt der 9020 würde ich sagen, dass sie etwas der 5020 hinterher hängt. Manchmal verstehe ich aber die Produktpolitik von Beckhoff nicht so ganz. Die 9020 kommt mit 1GB RAM (was jetzt auch von WinCE7 unterstützt wird) und mehr Flashspeicher, während man bei der 5020 die ja eigentlich eine Leistungsklasse höher ist, alles als Option dazu kaufen muss .....

Da die Kompaktversionen von Windows ja immer herstellerspezifisch sind, kann man aus der Ferne schlecht sagen was Beckhoff da alles eingebaut hat.

Was mich etwas stutzig macht, laut Tabelle  gibt es den 9020 entweder nur mit TC PLC Runtime ODER mit TC NC Runtime, aber nicht mit beidem zusammen....


----------



## trinitaucher (4 September 2013)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Was mich etwas stutzig macht, laut Tabelle  gibt  es den 9020 entweder nur mit TC PLC Runtime ODER mit TC NC Runtime,  aber nicht mit beidem zusammen....


TwinCAT NC beinhaltet immer auch PLC.



MasterOhh schrieb:


> Manchmal verstehe ich aber die Produktpolitik von Beckhoff nicht so ganz. Die 9020 kommt mit 1GB RAM (was jetzt auch von WinCE7 unterstützt wird) und mehr Flashspeicher, während man bei der 5020 die ja eigentlich eine Leistungsklasse höher ist, alles als Option dazu kaufen muss .....


Der CX9020 ist halt eine neues Produkt. Der CX5000 schon etwas älter. Das ist die Philosophie. Neue Produkte werden dem Stand der Technik entsprechend ausgerüstet. Ältere Produkte deswegen aber nicht "modernisiert". Mag ein Anreiz für Kunden sein, die neuesten Modelle zu kaufen.


----------



## Guga (4 September 2013)

Die Namensgebung von Microsoft bezüglich "CE" ist nicht homogen.
Wenn man so will könnte man „Windows Embedded Compact 7“ auch als CE7 bezeichnen (in analogie zu CE4, CE5, CE6).

Inhaltlich ist es die Fortführung der CE-Linie, d.h. die Supplements die z.B. auf CE6 laufen sind auf dem CX9020 bzw. Windows Embedded Compact 7 ebenfalls verfügbar.
Also PLC HMI und CX9020 funktioniert, die Nutzung ist wie gehabt.
Der Unterschied ARM zu x68 Architektur ist im SystemManager nicht relevant. Prinzipiell ist das Byte alignment (4 Byte versus 1 Byte) unterschiedlich was natuerlich bei TCP/IP oder ADS zugriffen auf Strukturen über den Speicher (Adresse + Size) zu Problemen führen könnte wenn Strukturen wie z.B. Byte, Real, Byte,Real,Byte (in der Reihenfolge) genutzt werden. Ich denke das ist aber eher selten.
Um ein PLC Pro Projekt umzusetzen muss man halt das Zielsystem ändern, einmal Clean all incl neue Config durchführen und prinzipiell sollte der alte Code genauso laufen.

Gruss Faulenzer


----------



## BenR (10 September 2013)

Hallo, wir haben seit Jahren den CX9010 im Einsatz und haben neulich erste Tests mit dem CX9020 gemacht.
In der HW-Konfig muss man komischerweise auf das "CX8000 Terminal Device" umrüsten, danach funzt alles, was die PLC angeht aber wie gewohnt.
Als Visu nutzen wir ein VB.NET-Projekt mit der ADS, dort mussten wir gar nichts ändern. Die Visu lief nur wie zu erwarten wesentlich schneller.

Wie gesagt, das war nur ein erster Test, ob im laufenden Betrieb irgenwelche Watzen auftauchen, wird die Zukunft zeigen. Wir werden auf den 9020 umsteigen, wenn unsere 9010 am Lager alle sind.


----------



## Chräshe (13 Februar 2014)

Hallo Allerseits,

 Wie sieht es inzwischen aus – hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem CX9020 gesammelt?

 Gibt es positive oder negative Neuigkeiten?

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## j_poool (21 Februar 2014)

Hallo Chräshe!
Ich habe in  2 Projekte eine CX9020 im einsatz.
Das einzige Problem das ich hatte, ich konnte nicht die Bildschirmgrösse für die PLC HMI CE Visu ändern.....???? Ansonsten kein Problem.


----------



## Fx64 (21 Februar 2014)

Was wurde denn schon versucht zum Ändern der PLC HMIce Bildschirmgröße?


----------



## j_poool (21 Februar 2014)

Hallo Fx64 


> Was wurde denn schon versucht zum Ändern der PLC HMIce Bildschirmgröße?


Direkt am gerät unter die Bilschirmeinstellung, im System Manager... keine änderungen, Bildschirmauflösung bleibt immer auf 640x480. 
Auf eine CX5020 mint WinCE6 hatte ich keine Probleme.


----------



## Fx64 (21 Februar 2014)

Was passiert denn wenn man es direkt am Gerät per CxConfig umstellt?


----------



## j_poool (25 Februar 2014)

Hmmmm... welche sind die vordefinierte Login Daten, oder wie kann ich die Login Daten ändern?


----------



## Fx64 (25 Februar 2014)

Welche Login Daten? Am Display siehst Du die CE7 Oberfläche vom CX9020? Run -> CxConfig. Mit dem Tool kannst Du eine ganze Menge Parameter einstellen...


----------



## weißnix_ (26 Februar 2014)

@j_pool
wenn Du das meinst, was ich denke *vde*

guest / 1

gruß
weißnix


----------



## j_poool (26 Februar 2014)

Über cxconfig keine Wirkung....
Beckhoff Support meinte dass erst wenn ein Panel angeschlossen wird, erkennt WinCE7 die Auflösung und dementsprechend wird sie so eingestellt.
Wieso kann man dann auf eine CX5020 mit WinCE6 ohne Probleme die Auflösung ändern?


----------



## Fx64 (26 Februar 2014)

Ja, ein Panel sollte schon angeschlossen sein (da bin ich von ausgegangen), wenn dort doch PLC HMIce arbeiten soll!? CX5xxx und CX9020 ganz andere Hardwareplattform; Vielleicht möchte der CX9020 die DDC Daten vom Panel haben?


----------



## Chräshe (20 Mai 2014)

j_poool schrieb:


> Über cxconfig keine Wirkung....
> Beckhoff Support meinte dass erst wenn ein Panel angeschlossen wird, erkennt WinCE7 die Auflösung und dementsprechend wird sie so eingestellt.
> Wieso kann man dann auf eine CX5020 mit WinCE6 ohne Probleme die Auflösung ändern?



Hallo j_poool,
 man kann die Auflösung am CX9020 auch fest einstellen.

Das neue Betriebssystem liest die Auflösung vom Angeschlossenen Monitor und passt sich automatisch an. Ist das nicht gewünscht, muss die Funktion deaktiviert werden.

Das Reg-File "*CX9020_DDC_Disable*" muss wie folgt ausgeführt werden:


----------



## j_poool (21 Mai 2014)

Hallo Chräshe!!!
Vielen Dank
 Test OK 
:sm24:


----------



## Leetesi (22 Juli 2014)

Hallo, wir setzen die CX9020 seit längerer Zeit ein. Anfängliche Problem beim Versuch des Ankoppelns (ADS Timeout Error, etc..) welche mit der FW "CX9020_CB3011_WEC7_HPS_v501a_TC211R3_B2241" nicht mehr auftreten. Ebenso, vermutlich durch die Prozessorarchitektur bedingt, gibt es Schwierigkeiten bei Speicheradressierungen. Aufgefallen ist dies bei der Verwendung von Strukturen. Beispiel: Startadresse MW2000. Strukturelemente: WORD, Bool, Bool, Bool, Bool, Bool, Bool, Bool, Bool, DWORD. Somit hätte das DWORD eine ungerade Startadresse, welche nicht durch 4 teilbar ist. Hier muss ein dummy-byte vor dem DWORD eingefügt werden. Sonst ist die Steuerung umgänglich.

lg


----------



## matzy87 (1 August 2014)

Hallo, wir setzten die CX9020 in bisher 3 Projekten ein, mit .NET Visualisierung.
Eine Steuerung mit Profibus DP-Master onBoard. Bis datto laufen die ohne Probleme.


----------



## PeterEF (12 November 2014)

Hallo,
ich häng mich mal an diesen interessanten Faden dran mit folgender Problemstellung: vom Kunden gegeben ist ein CX9020-0112T (mit NC-Funktion) und 6 Achsen, je 2 an dreimal AX5000. Kann es sein das das Gerät damit auch ohne SPS-Programm schon zu einer Echtzeitauslastung von >90% kommt :shock: (laut Anzeige Systemmanager)?


----------

